# ظهورات نوارنيه فى السماء الان



## marcelino (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ظهورات نوارنيه فى السماء الان فى اماكن متفرقه من القاهره



اللى  شافها يقول .. انا شوفتها حالا


*عاااااجل :::: انباء عن ظهورات فى سماء القاهرة  
*
*







** يتردد  انباء عن ظهور للسيدة العذراء بسماء القاهرة واكد ذلك شهود عيان من شبرا وعين الشمس والزيتون علي شكل نور وحمام*​ 
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 أكتوبر 2011)

انا شايفها .. 

يا رب خير


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*ايه ده ؟ يابختكم ياريت اللى شايف حاجة يقول بالتفصيل *


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أكتوبر 2011)

يا نانسي قولي ياريت اللي شايفها يصورها ويجيب لينا الصور
اشمعني انتوا تشوفوها واحنا لا
ايه التفرقة دي يارب
الله بقي​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا شوفتها حالا



انت شفتها بعينك يا مارس ؟

ياريت تتاكد كمان وكمان ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 أكتوبر 2011)

> > انا شايفها ..



شايف نور ولا طيف العذراء ؟ وياريت تصور المنظر ..


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب هى فين فى القاهرة كلها ؟ ولا فى منطقة معينة ؟؟*
*وشكلها ايه ؟*


----------



## marcelino (20 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انت شفتها بعينك يا مارس ؟
> 
> ياريت تتاكد كمان وكمان ..




نور ابيض غير محدد الشكل بيتحرك فوق السحاب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

عبارة عن ايه الاطياف النورانية؟


----------



## rania79 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت فعلا حد يصورها​


----------



## marcelino (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*عاااااجل :::: انباء عن ظهورات فى سماء القاهرة  
*
*






** يتردد  انباء عن ظهور للسيدة العذراء بسماء القاهرة واكد ذلك شهود عيان من شبرا وعين الشمس والزيتون علي شكل نور وحمام*​


----------



## zezza (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*شفاعتك يا امى 
خير ان شاءالله 
بس يا ترى الظهورات لسة شغالة ...و لا ايه النظام *


----------



## marcelino (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الحق والضلال نزلت الصورة دى دلوقتى
​*اول صورة لظهور العدرا بسماء مصر اليوم






*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*الصورة قديمة :*
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21975
*لذا نرجو ممن رآها تصويرها *


----------



## jesus_son (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا جماعة انا كنت قاعد فى المحل بتاعى لقيت واحد جارى مسلم جاى بيبص فى السماء هوه وواحد صاحبه و اخويا بيسأله فى حاجة يا يحيى ولا ايه , افتكرناه بيبص على حد فى البلكونة فى العمارة اللى قدامنا , راح قال لأخويا  اه فى حاجة , اخويا قاله فى ايه , راح قال لأخويا انا شفت العدرا دلوقتى وانا عند جورج جارنا فى البلكونة , رحت سألته شفت ايه يابنى , قاللى ايه يا مينا فى ايه يابنى انا شفت العدرا عمالة تلف حولين السحاب و شفتها لابسة التاج كمان , انا اول مرة فى حياتى اشوف حد يقولى كده و خصوصا انه مش مسيحى , وعلى فكرة انا و واحد صاحبى كمان شفنا نور​*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا جماعة ما حدا صووووور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياريت يكون الخبر حقيقى​​*


----------



## jesus_son (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ايوة حقيقى بس ملحقناش نصور حاجة , انا عبال ما قفلت المحل و طلعت على سطح العمارة ابص مكانش فى حاجة , و الخبر حقيقى , يا جدعان ده واحد صاحبى و مسلم يعنى مستحيل هيقول على حاجة زى كده باكذب و بعدين اصحابى اللى كانوا معايا جالهم تليفونات من ناس فى الزيتون قاللهم ان هما كمان شافوا العدرا على السحاب , يبقى احنا كلنا مجانين ؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## marcelino (21 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا جماعة ما حدا صووووور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



موبايلى غير مؤهل لتصوير واضح على المسافه دى خصوصا والدنيا ليل​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ولا يهمك حبيبي أكيد الصور رح تنزل*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يستر 
 دي تعزيه عن حاجه صعبه جايه 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا ريت الى قدر يصور يحط الصور----*
*و الرب يقوينا يا جماعه --شكل إلى جى اشد--- تشددو و تشجعو-- الرب يقوينا فيه--- بس يار يت إلى شاف يحكى بالطفسيل-- اهو نتعزا و بهون شوايا إلى حصل و إلى لسا ها------*


----------



## noraa (21 أكتوبر 2011)

انا كمان شفتاها من بولاق الدكرور كنت زيارة عند جماعةواتصالوا بيهم اصدقاء من  فيصل وقالوهم طلعناكلنا علىالسطح جرى  رينا انوار مثل السحاب ولاكن ابيض وانصع من  نور السحاب مقبل ان يظهر النور يظهر قبلة انوار تتحرك فى السماء بشكل دائرى انا صورتها فيديو يا جماعة بس لبعد المسافة مش ظهرة قوى غير سماء خالية ولاكن نور العذراء يظهر على الموبيل ضعيف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا نورا---يا رب ننول التعزيه إلى نولتوها-- و يا ريت برجو لو حد صور يحط الصوره لة واضحا او الفيديو-*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*من غير المعقول أن يراها الملايين وألا نحصل على صورة واحدة !!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أكتوبر 2011)

noraa قال:


> انا كمان شفتاها من بولاق الدكرور كنت زيارة عند جماعةواتصالوا بيهم اصدقاء من فيصل وقالوهم طلعناكلنا علىالسطح جرى رينا انوار مثل السحاب ولاكن ابيض وانصع من نور السحاب مقبل ان يظهر النور يظهر قبلة انوار تتحرك فى السماء بشكل دائرى انا صورتها فيديو يا جماعة بس لبعد المسافة مش ظهرة قوى غير سماء خالية ولاكن نور العذراء يظهر على الموبيل ضعيف


*أختي الحبيبة أرجو أن تطرحيها مهما كانت .*
*لأنني أبحث منذ مدة ولم أجد ولو صورة يتيمة وهذا غير معقول !!*
*طبعاً أنا لا أشكك أبداً بالعكس في قمة سعادتي وأتشوق لأرى الصور .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*شفاعتك يا ام النور​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*و انا كمان  نفسى اشوف ضعيها--- و اكيد هتظهر تانى انتظر بالكامرا--- *

*فى حالت ترقب-*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الحبيبة أرجو أن تطرحيها مهما كانت .*
> *لأنني أبحث منذ مدة ولم أجد ولو صورة يتيمة وهذا غير معقول !!*
> *طبعاً أنا لا أشكك أبداً بالعكس في قمة سعادتي وأتشوق لأرى الصور .*



*لا يا عزيزى الصور والفيديوهات اللى بتأكد ظهورها كتير من ايام ظهورات الزيتون وموثقه بشهادات حتى من مسلمين 
انا حاليا عندى مشكله ف النت لو اتصلح هجيبلك صور وفيديوهات 
واتمنى زيك لو يكون ف صور او فيديوهات خاصه بظهور امبارح علشان ناخد بركه وتعزيه*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا عزيزى الصور والفيديوهات اللى بتأكد ظهورها كتير من ايام ظهورات الزيتون وموثقه بشهادات حتى من مسلمين *
> *انا حاليا عندى مشكله ف النت لو اتصلح هجيبلك صور وفيديوهات *
> *واتمنى زيك لو يكون ف صور او فيديوهات خاصه بظهور امبارح علشان ناخد بركه وتعزيه*


*أختي الحبيبة أنا لا أتحدث عن حالات سابقة رأينا فيديوهات ظهورها في مصر وسوريا ولبنان .*
*ولكني أتحدث عن ظهورات الأمس تحديداً .*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2011)

خبر مفررررررررح 
أنا بإنتظار الصور لأنه بحسب الموضوع في كتير ناس شايفين ظهور العدرا 
ويا ريت تنزلوا الصور للغلابة إللي ما شافوها 
شفاعتك يا أمنا الغالية​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ظهورات نورانية فى سماء عين شمس .. ماذا تعنى*



ظهورات نورانية فى سماء عين شمس .. ماذا تعنى


2011-10-21 11:37:23




ظهورات نورانية سماء ماذا تعنى
لم ترى عينى منذ فترة طويلة هذا المشهد الرائع فى سماء عين شمس .. وهنا أقول عين شمس ليس تصغيرا لهذه الظاهرة وهذه المعجزة ولكن أحدد ما رأته عينى مباشرة .. أشكال نورانية تنتقل فى سلاسة من سحابة إلى أخرى ، وكأنها تداعب السماء .. كانت واضحة جدا جدا ، لا تحتاج لعناء التخمين أو الإجتهاد أو البحث عن منظار لرؤيتها .. هذه الأشكال النورانية كانت تنتقل من سحابة إلى أخرى وكأنها تقفز عليها رغم أن البعد بين الأرض والسحاب يعلم الجميع أنه شاهق جدا والبعد بين هذه الأرواح النورانية ربما يكون نفس المسافة .. كان الرؤية فوق السحاب وليست أسفل السحاب فكانت تبدو من أعلى السحاب نورا يتحرك ينتقل من سحابة لأخرى .. لقد شعرت بالطمأنينة داخل نفسى لم أشعر بها من قبل ، كنت أفتقد هذه الظواهر الروحانية من كثرة المشاكل التى عشنا فيها فى مصر ، ولكن بعد هذه الرؤية والمعجزة الرائعة التى ظهرت للجميع فى السماء .. أستطيع أن أقول أنها رسالة واضحة وصريحة إلى كل أبناء وشعب مصر .. "لا تخافوا فإن الرب معكم" .. لا تخافوا فإلهنا عادل لا ينام .. لا تخافوا فمن يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى .. لا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا على الشهداء الذين فقدوا أرواحهم وهم يحملون الصليب ويمجدون إسم الرب .. هذه رسالة أرسلها إليكم لتروا شهدائكم العظماء ينعمون بالفردوس وأرواحهم تحوم حولكم لتعزيكم وتشجعكم .. لا تخافوا فإن مصر ستظل بلد الحب والأمان .. هذه هى الرسالة التى أبدو إننى قد فهمتها والتى أرسلتها السماء إلى أقباط مصر وإلى إخوانهم المسلمين .. 

صوت الأقباط المصريين






​


----------



## MAJI (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت كل مسلم شافها يعتبرها رسالة له من السماء بان يتبع ابن العذراء
 المسيح 
ولا يكره اتباعه ولايؤذيهم 
لان السماء تحبهم 
مجدا للرب


----------



## tonyturboman (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اضيف انى رأيتها فى سماء حدائق القبة بالقاهرة
اصلى ان ترسل تعزية لأهالى شهداء ماسبيرو
ولكل المضطهدين


----------



## tonyturboman (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *ربنا يستر *​
> *دي تعزيه عن حاجه صعبه جايه *​


 أو تعزية عن حاجة صعبة حصلت


----------



## red333 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الصورة قديمة :*
> http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21975
> *لذا نرجو ممن رآها تصويرها *


 

ياريت كل مسلم شافها يعتبرها رسالة له من السماء بان يتبع ابن العذراء
المسيح 
ولا يكره اتباعه ولايؤذيهم 
لان السماء تحبهم 
مجدا للرب 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*? !?!?!?!?!?!?! *


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> اضيف انى رأيتها فى سماء حدائق القبة بالقاهرة
> اصلى ان ترسل تعزية لأهالى شهداء ماسبيرو
> ولكل المضطهدين



*يا ريت توصف لنا ما رأيته ومتى كان ذلك*


----------



## MAJI (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت كل مسلم شافها يعتبرها رسالة له من السماء بان يتبع ابن العذراء
المسيح 
ولا يكره اتباعه ولايؤذيهم 
لان السماء تحبهم 
مجدا للرب 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*? !?!?!?!?!?!?! *
*للتوضيح*
عندما تظهر العذراء للكل فهي رساله للكل 
للمسيحيين تعزية وتأييد وسند
وللمسلمين الحذر والتنبيه من الاستمرار في كره المسيحيين واضطهادهم  لانهم(المسيحيين) ابناءها.
(لان السماء تحبهم) تحب المسيحيين ولا ترضى باضطهادهم.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للرب لتعزيات السماء
مجدااااااااا للرب


----------



## samirmelio (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*


يلاّ اظهرى يلاّ ... 

طلّى بنورك طلّة

يارب اتمجّد ... واعلن ذاتك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*نرنم للعذراء مع بعض و نشكرها على ظهورها*









*ترنيمة حنونة ومعينة- الكليب الاصلى والصحيح* 
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2F&h=KAQH9qRHDAQGgnbZULPoqNXNn4mCpB5Xy1AIaoUVuBFZZ-g هذا هو الكليب الاصلى و الصحيح لترنية حنونة ومعينة وباقية 


حنونة و معينة و بتحسى بينا و جواكى لينا محبة و حنااااااااااان

و جواكى طيبة كتيرة و عجيبة يا امى﻿ الحبيبة يا حصن الاماااااااان + + يا عدرا يا امى ده حبك فى دمى و حضنك ده بيطمنى يا مريم يا ام يسوووووع

يا امى الوديعة يا اعظم شفيعة لانك قريبة منى ميبقاش فى عينى + +
... 
بننده عليكى تصلى لفاديكى فى وقت المخاطر و وقت الالام

عشان يا حبيبتى مفيش زيك انتى بيعمله خاطر و يبعت سلام

يا سكر و احلى مدايحك بتحلى عشان فيها اسمك يا نور العيون

و لازم تكونى يا مريم حنونة عشان انتى ابنك الهنا الحنون


*يريت تعرفو تفتحوها--- اصلى مش بعرف احط اى حاجه خيبه فى الحجات دى-*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ترنيمة حنونة ومعينة- الكليب الاصلى والصحيح



[YOUTUBE]tLsISAhjhxA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (22 أكتوبر 2011)

العذراء تبارك اسكندريه الان


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*لاتنسوا   يا اخوان ان تطلبوا من العذرا  ان تتشفعلنا  عند  ابنها الرب يسوع  المسيح  ان  يزيد الايمان ويتوب العالم ويحل السلام وينتشر  الانجيل المقدس في الارض كلها ويحل الملكوت فيها*


----------



## tonyturboman (22 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يا ريت توصف لنا ما رأيته ومتى كان ذلك*


 رأيتها بعيييدة جدا تتحرك فى السماء بين السحاب بسرعة
جسمها كله عبارة عن نور
كان يوم الجمعة مساء
بركتها تكون معنا كلنا امين


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*هلى علينا بنورك يا طاهرة*
​


----------

